
Audio Sharing with Your Friends? - mirzams2000
What do you guys think of audio first communication platform.
&gt; sharing the audio without worrying about how you look
&gt; audio first platform<p>beta users? 
hmu
======
core-questions
What kind of audio? Streaming, podcasts, something that's a Soundcloud
competitor?

